# Smile!



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, people, let's see your mug shots!

The problem with a forum is that it's rather impersonal.  You don't get to see the people you're interacting and communicating with.  Well, this thread is intended to change that.  If you like, post a self-portrait so everyone can get to know you a little better.

I will post my own picture as soon as I get a good digital photo of myself from fairly recently.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, you have mine already!


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 17, 2003)

Some other threads on this... Really old though


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Hulk, please...

Dlloyd: maybe, but a) I didn't bother to look, b) I don't care, and c) we can open a new one and get fresh faces here.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

Fine, I'll start








Thats a couple of months old, I now have facial hair and longer head hair 


Head over to http://www.thinktwisted.com if you want to see more of my ugly mug


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)




----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *:icture:: *




WOW, that is suave. haha.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for starting, guys!  That's just what I was looking for.

Of course, you can include a picture any way, either in the message or as an attachment... but I think that goes without saying, probably.

See, doesn't this give a more human feel to a cold, white forum?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 17, 2003)

Taken in January...  My hair looks like that of a normal person's now.  
-EDIT-  Forgot to mention, I'm 6'6" tall.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's mine...kinda plain though.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

> WOW, that is suave. haha.


yeah that one is for the ladies , which we seem to have few of


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 18, 2003)

> Here's mine...kinda plain though.




I think something is missing there...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

maybe it is the smilie face


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

nb3004, I will not hesitate to say that you are one good lookin' guy.

As for Ricky... well, you and I are closer than me and nb, but my glasses are cooler.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

hahaha thanks


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 19, 2003)

btw... I'd like to see some girl faces too


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

I am putting on an insane face......
i have a little boy mustache now!
++i got shorter hair


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

And of course, the Firestart FX title is displayed prominently...

Androo, stop changing your avatar so much!  Keep this one.


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *And of course, the Firestart FX title is displayed prominently...
> 
> Androo, stop changing your avatar so much!  Keep this one. *



Well, it does wonderful things 

As for Androo's picture, that's a double whammy. If you have a good eye, you can spot what he looked like as a youngin' (I'm assuming it's him)  


I realized I hadn't put my mug up here, so here it is now.


----------



## Arden (Aug 20, 2003)

Mike, do you have a better picture?  That one cuts off your forehead, and hence your hair.

And Androo's 13.  Ask him.  (See the eMac?  Yeah, it wasn't that long ago.)


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *As for Ricky... well, you and I are closer than me and nb, but my glasses are cooler. *


Give me a break, I picked those glasses out six years ago and the prescription hasn't worn out yet.  
Believe me, I've hinted at a new pair forever...    Perhaps it's time to drop another e-mail to Dad.


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, I just got my glasses within this year, since my prescription changes so much.    My old glasses looked pretty good too, though I'd had them since 8th grade.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 31, 2003)

Dude!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 31, 2003)

lol, i think i have those same glasses


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

I was wondering if that was you in your AIM buddy icon!  You look way different than your other picture.

Here's a picture of me before last Tuesday.  It's me, Ashes, and our cat (hehe, I mean, me, Esther, and our cat. )


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

And here's what I look like now.

These images are really low quality because they didn't come out very well from my sister's camera.  They came out washed out and grainy, which the rest of the pictures didn't, and I tried to clean them up a bit when I scanned them in.  Oh well.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Mike, do you have a better picture?  That one cuts off your forehead, and hence your hair.*


Hence why I chose that picture over others  I'll see if I have a picture of me back when I had normal hair



> *And Androo's 13.  Ask him.  (See the eMac?  Yeah, it wasn't that long ago.) *



I'm just going to assume this is said against my comment about androo. When I say as a youngin, I meant like in first grade (look harder in the picture). And yeah, I know how old he is.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)

here is one with glasses


arden: that is me in aim buddy icon, is that same person in each of your pictures?  Your glasses are similar too, maybe its cause im half asleep


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

I knew it was you in your buddy icons... it's me in both of those, look at the nose, and the eyebrows, and the cheeks, and the smile...


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Sep 11, 2003)

It's your lucky day


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 12, 2003)

Um...I think I liked the first picture of you better, arden. 

Oh yeah, and Mike _was_ talking about a picture of Androo when he was younger.  Take a look at a reflection in that pic....

Ricky, ya definitely look better in that second pic. 

So, all that said, here's me ugly mug.  I've posted it before...but anyway.  Um, it's actually about 2 1/2, 3 years old, but I haven't changed any.  Different hat is about all. 








(err, I'll try and get a newer one, but I really hate cameras and I don't think I've actually had my picture taken in the last four years.  That above one is a composite I did from my web cam. Heh  Too bad it doesn't work with OS X. )


----------



## toast (Sep 12, 2003)

Heheheh

Androo, you like your CDs: overburnt.
I'm over there: http://zolico.homedns.org/thinkhybrid/cv.html


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Looking at it again, I look like a pirate from the 70's in that first picture.  I like my hair as it is now, because I don't have to do anything to it.  Well, really, I _can't_ do anything, like a portions sticking a certain way I have a hard time beating it into submission.  Before, I just used strong gel, but now it's pretty pointless.

DS, you look a little like a friend of mine:


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Toast, I just remembered who you look like: the guy from the G5 commercial who gets blasted through the house!  Doesn't he?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

Toast also kinda looks like the lead singer from Radiohead, Thom Yorke except his hair is longer


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 13, 2003)

Uh...you have a better picture of that friend you think I look like?  'Cause I see no resemblance from that one.


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, no, not really, but when I saw your picture it reminded me of him.  Aren't you less likely to think you look like someone else than, well, someone else?


----------

